# Gym Membership Fees $$$



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2011)

Which gym do you guys workout and how much are you guys paying per year/monthly?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

gold's 20$ a month. Sign up fee waved but it was 150$.


----------



## Hell (Apr 22, 2011)

Golds - $300 for a year


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

Community centre. $350 per year, but I get a 25% discount through work so I only pay $262.50, which works out to $21.88 a month, and I get to use any community centre in Vancouver - including the aquatic centres.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 22, 2011)

World gym 33 a month but that includes kid zone..the kid zone is great its like a huge playland...I love my little girl and I love the gym so now we are both happy


----------



## TampaSRT (Apr 22, 2011)

Hell said:


> Golds - $300 for a year


Same here.


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

I stay away from memberships, nothing but scams for the most part.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn the Gold's here is way more expensive than that. I've been working out at the Y's around town since I'm not allowed to take advantage of the free military gym on base anymore. I get a good student discount at the Y, and they've got all the basic stuff I need except a hack squat machine.


----------



## alan84 (Apr 22, 2011)

Steve Nash fitness world, pay $20 a month and can use any location in Vancouver


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 22, 2011)

Golds gym, 30 a month


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2011)

My gym used to be Powerhouse Gym but the owner had to sell it and the new owners dropped the franchise and changed the name.

I pay $43/month for both my wife and I.


----------



## triplstep (Apr 22, 2011)

$480 for 15 months, $32 per. Pool, steam, sauna. Just a single gym, not a chain.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2011)

Golds 38/month. Suppose to be the biggest one in the state though.


----------



## SRX (Apr 22, 2011)

31.00 anytimefitness


----------



## niki (Apr 22, 2011)

LA Fitness, $24 a month. Closest thing to my house.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 22, 2011)

Local gym for $34 a YEAR, but then my work pays up to $125 a year for memberships so it's free. Suck on that! 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

34$ a year? Does your gym suck? If it doesn't then where ever you live must be awful, because it haves prices from the 1930's lol.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> 34$ a year? Does your gym suck? If it doesn't then where ever you live must be awful, because it haves prices from the 1930's lol.



Its actually almost brand new.  When I signed up I had a choice between $34 a month for 2 years and I could bring a friend for free, and after the 2 years I could just continue on with the $34 a month out of contract. Or, I could do $34 a month for 2.5 years and after that it would go down to $34 a year.  Everyone thought I was crazy, but that was 5 years ago so now I am the one laughing while everyone is still paying 30-40 a month and mine is free.

Oh, and its a Golds Gym affiliate so any time I travel I just take my card with me and I can work out at over 2,000 different gyms across the states.  I love my gym membership.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 22, 2011)

I pay $58 a month for my fiancee and me at a Cal Family Fitness and $20 for myself at a local Gold's where I train 4 or so days a month.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2011)

Have a Gold's membership and a Planet Fitness as well.

Gold's was $99 for the initiation and then locked in at $20 per month for two years.

Planet offers a $99 per year special which I have renewed at that same price several times. It works out to less than ten bucks per month. Great for cardio and the gym is a former World Gym with a lot of the old equipment still available. Dumbbells only go to 70 but I'm not working with much more than that.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy shit! You guys have such good deals going. I'm paying $50 monthly at NYSC. It does have a racketball court, a lap pool, and a basketball court. I still thought it was too much but at the time they had student rates at $20 per month for my son and nephew. So I figured whatever extra I'm paying, I'm saving with them.

Prior to this I paid $362 for a year at a Powerhouse gym.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 22, 2011)

I pay $99 for a year and if i am one of the first 100 to sign up on May6, they take an additional $10 off so count me in at $89/yr at Golds and i can use any other Gold's to work out if I want to.    that is great for when I am out of town...


----------



## Imosted (Apr 22, 2011)

Goodlife Fitness that's the only one close to where i live, 25$ a month i think regular is 40 not sure, i had a deal.


----------



## ahiggs (Apr 23, 2011)

my wife and i go to little mom and pop gym near my home, we use to go to the Y till they pissed us off,  now we pay 20 bucks a month for the both of us


----------



## NYCDiesel (Apr 23, 2011)

I pay $76 monthly at Crunch fitness, it's right down the block and has everything I need plus a steam room so it's not horrible. Plus Crunch girls are hot


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2011)

yikes. that's NYC for ya


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 23, 2011)

Golds 54 per month


----------



## Hench (Apr 23, 2011)

£20 per month, so whatever that is at the current exchange rate. 

I fucking love my gym though, I would probably pay double that to train there.


----------



## yerg (Apr 23, 2011)

GOLDS $10 a month!! i Joined on a promotion.  im locked in for 6 months but it could go up after that.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 23, 2011)

Crunch, formerly Gold's, around $32/month w/ travel privileges within the area franchise - so that gives me my home gym, which has a better ambiance & more meat heads, and he one that is closer to my house for AM cardio which has great eqpt but no one who speaks English.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 23, 2011)

EDGE Fitness - small chain in CT.  20$ per month, 1$ signup fee deal.


----------



## slo truck (Apr 24, 2011)

I was paying 115 a month for me and the wife at LifeTime Fitness. Now I pay 34 a month a small neighborhood gym that is great. I am only home 6 months a year and only have to pay when I am there. Thanks Muscle Factory.


----------



## dougie d (Apr 24, 2011)

powerhouse, 30 a month


----------



## gamma (Apr 24, 2011)

The zone for me its a local owned gym , eights owners all whom are trainers for pro and armature Bodybuilders, nothing fancy at all just 5000 sq of steel and machines , 20 a month no contact.


----------



## TooOld (Apr 25, 2011)

Used to pay $600 for the year ($150 quarterly) then a new 24 hour gym moved into town offering 19.95 a month so they offered us all a deal at $200 for the annual membership so we wouldn't leave.


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 25, 2011)

golds gym, $75 a year. got hooked up!


----------



## Blac (Apr 25, 2011)

$55/month at a local "Athletic Club" and thats with a discount... But they do have the nicest equipment, basketball courts, Dry sauna, wet sauna, 2 indoor pools, hot tub, a outdoor pool, offer tons of classes that anybody can go to. Plus I can go to any 6 of them in the city.

I like it because it keeps trash out of the gym, it is always very clean, most of the time when I lift, there arent many people there. Granted at 5pm-7pm it is packed. Plus it is always filled with trophy wives during the summer and hot girls with wealthy parents.


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 25, 2011)

$50/mo at Planet Fitness but I get all of the free Tootsie Rolls and chocolate chip cookies I can eat. Plus, I can sit on the machines and talk on my cell phone and no one "judges" me.

Seriously, $20/mo at a local gym here run by a couple of certified trainers who are competitive bodybuilders. Not exactly "hard core" but they have most everything you'll need.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 25, 2011)

Fitness 19.  17 a month.  A friend bought me a membership at ZX to train him(formerly PeakFitness) and so Im a member at 3 of them.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 25, 2011)

$30 a month anytime fitness.


----------



## MegaTron (Apr 26, 2011)

LA Fitness - $54 a month


----------



## acarroll7715 (Apr 27, 2011)

$21/Month - 24 hour all club


----------



## NYCDiesel (Apr 29, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> yikes. that's NYC for ya



Dude it sucks, when it comes to eating, you get smaller portions for more $, makes no sense.


----------



## stan69 (May 1, 2011)

45 bucks a month for a family of 4.....24hr access.....local gym..great people...ROCK FITNESS.....


----------



## leei515 (May 1, 2011)

Aspen Athletic. I pay about 40 a month, for the gym, pool, sauna, whirlpool, and unlimited tanning. They will watch your kids for free, but its a dollar to rent a towel..


----------



## leei515 (May 1, 2011)

chesty4 said:


> $50/mo at Planet Fitness but I get all of the free Tootsie Rolls and chocolate chip cookies I can eat. Plus, I can sit on the machines and talk on my cell phone and no one "judges" me.


 That shit's funny!


----------



## 99raptor (May 2, 2011)

30$ mon


----------



## jo101 (May 4, 2011)

Virgin Active SA, paid once of fee of about $100 and monthly fee is about $12. Pretty good deal


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

i pay 13$ a month 24hr fitness. i have all club access anywhere in the US, and im not under contract.

right now its on permanent 'hold' because there isnt one around here where i live. i lift on base for free


----------

